# travel insurance



## caterina25 (Mar 13, 2016)

My family and I are staying at a Disney vacation Club at Disney World.I would like to buy travel insurance,any recommendations.Thank you


----------



## blondietink (Mar 13, 2016)

It depends.  Are you staying on points?  Are you using points that are banked or borrowed?  Are you flying?  Do you need medical coverage? What exact expenses would you be wanting to cover for your vacation if it were to get cancelled for some reason?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2016)

There is a travel insurance sticky in the travel info forum. There is a site that allows side-by-side comparison of several carrier's plans. Much depends on what you want covered. Medical?  Cancellation? Evacuation? Are pre-existing condition coverages necessary? So on and so forth.

For under 65 y.o. people who have health insurance, domestic trips paid for using prepaid TS points may be more expensive to insure than to just taking the risk yourself.

Travel coverage isn't cheap.

Jim


----------



## cargo13 (Mar 14, 2016)

http://travel-insurance-review.toptenreviews.com/     Review website of travel insurances.  We find there are 2 major buckets of coverages:  PRE TRIP--cover your risk of cancellation and IN TRIP--medical, trip delays, trip disruption, baggage loss.  

We used the recommended provider CSA Travel Protection.  Its A+ rated by BBB.  Their website is old but the policy was most affordable.  

www.csatravelprotection.com


----------

